# convert from student visa to work visa



## emerald (Feb 25, 2011)

hi,

could anyone tell me if it is possible to convert from student visa to work pass? i am thinking of studying full time and look for job, then once i got job, i will change to part time study and convert to work pass to work.

appreciate answer.

thanks.
emerald


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Student visas and independent skilled or employer sponsored visas are entirely separate visas.
The first requirement is that your Student visa does not have a No Further Stay condition on it and then you need to meet any eligibility requirements for other visas that you can check via Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## emerald (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks for the reply. Do you have any idea in what condition, immigration will issue such student visa with no further stay ?

thanks.
emerald


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Some short courses undertaken may have a NFS on a student visa and you need to check your visa confirmation advice and that will show what conditions if any apply.


----------

